# Another sharpening jig (for a belt sander)



## jim_hanna (17 Aug 2014)

Event ID:3355 Cannot connect


----------



## NickWelford (18 Aug 2014)

Hey Jim, an interesting solution to a problem, utilising available resources. Looks a bit Heath Robinson, but I'm impressed at your ingenuity.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Aug 2014)

I like it Jim. I think you've shown a huge amount of ingenuity there and I know one chap in my turning club who would be very impressed with what you've done.

I've got 2 comments:

To grind the wings to the profile you want, turn the gouge upside down so you grind off the wings first. The angle you do that grind at and how deep you go is one of the determinants as to how swept back the fingernail profile will ultimately be.

Be careful of the join on the belt. Robert Sorby use specially manufactured belts where the seam is like a box joint. It lessens the risk of a catch from an edge ripping the belt off and causing an accident. (Cynically one might also add it justifies a higher price tag for the "special" belt). I would just keep a close eye on that risk and perhaps avoid too worn belts where the grit has gone really flat and make sure you always wear eye protection.


----------



## Spindle (18 Aug 2014)

Hi

I've never been very comfortable sharpening on a belt rotating towards the tool edge, dig ins and belt lifting at the tool edge both don't 'sit right' with me. I would be looking to electrically reverse the direction of the motor, (after checking there were no threaded joints which would tend to undo from this action), to remove these possibilities.

Actually, on second looks, I think your sander works so as the belt is moving in my preferred direction - nice, cheap and usable grinding solution =D> 

Regards Mick


----------



## YewTube (19 Aug 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":1rbxwqse said:


> I like it Jim. I think you've shown a huge amount of ingenuity there and I know one chap in my turning club who would be very impressed with what you've done.



If you mean me - yes I am. :roll: 

Bill


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Aug 2014)

I did Bill  Well spotted


----------



## jim_hanna (27 Aug 2014)

Thanks for all your comments and advice. The suggestion from Bob 


Random Orbital Bob":hhfjes85 said:


> To grind the wings to the profile you want, turn the gouge upside down so you grind off the wings first.


was very helpful for a newbie turning sharpener.



NickWelford":hhfjes85 said:


> Hey Jim, an interesting solution to a problem, utilising available resources. Looks a bit Heath Robinson, but I'm impressed at your ingenuity.





Spindle":hhfjes85 said:


> I think your sander works so as the belt is moving in my preferred direction - nice, cheap and usable grinding solution



Although I made the system using bits I’d previously bought with the Jet Wetstone grinder I think this could be a cheap option for anyone. Belt sanders come up frequently as specials at Aldi or Lidl (mine was a Lidl special at £25). The Jet support bar, fingernail gouge holder and table are available separately from Axminster for less than £ 50 total (and I bought the Triton fingernail gouge jig cheaper on Ebay). Plus a few bits of metal (all from B&Q) and an M5 or M6 tap (from B&Q or Halfords) and it’s the same functionality as a Pro-Edge. 

Thanks Jim


----------



## xraymtb (27 Aug 2014)

I tried something similar with an Aldi grinder/belt sander. Found there wasn't a single position for a jig that worked on all tools (you have a couple to get around this I see). Worked out cheaper to buy a decent wheel from toolpost and a single jig for that.


----------



## jim_hanna (27 Aug 2014)

Mike Bremner":3vxhdg1v said:


> I tried something similar with an Aldi grinder/belt sander. Found there wasn't a single position for a jig that worked on all tools (you have a couple to get around this I see). Worked out cheaper to buy a decent wheel from toolpost and a single jig for that.



I might have gone this route if I'd already had a grinder which could take a wide wheel but starting from scratch this is still expensive. £ 50 for the cheapest Axi wide wheel grinder and £ 100+ for the Trugrind or similar.
I didn't fancy trying to graft a wide wheel onto a cheap grinder, no guards and putting something spinning at several thousand rpm onto an arbor not designed for that size of wheel would make me nervous.

Regards Jim


----------

